# Expired DME



## hector (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi there !

Does using expired DME in an all-Extract Batch lead to a sour , thin and bad tasting Beer ?!

Hector


----------



## Wade E (Apr 16, 2011)

I would say if its way old then possibly. Ive never used old stuff though, this stuff is cheap enough that I wouldnt use expired stuff.


----------



## hector (Apr 16, 2011)

I bought once 10 Kg of light DME because that was the minimum amount to be sold by 

someone who imports such things into my Country . 

I haven't used all of it yet and now it is one year old ( Exp. April 2010 ) .

It's been kept in a tightly closed and dark Nylon Bag . 

Would it make any Problem specially with the Taste , if I brew a Pale Ale Batch with it ?

I mean , why does it have an Expiry Date actually ?!

Hector


----------



## Tom (Apr 16, 2011)

I dont see any reason not to use it as long as water didnt get to it.. or BUGS


----------



## Wade E (Apr 16, 2011)

I agree with Tom unless like he said it was exposed to something and it doesnt look good!


----------



## harlantk (Apr 18, 2011)

*talk about old. expired!*

Just found this thread, and later here I am going to crack open a can of Muntons Nut Brown Ale expired back in Aug 2003.
The things we find in our closets around here... 
So the labels (HAHA) will bear the skull and cross bones for sure!
My loss in the process, Electricity for heating, water for volume, Time for the learning experience, some sanitation chemicals


Curious if you brewed your expired and how it turned out?

Tim


----------



## hector (Apr 18, 2011)

harlantk said:


> Curious if you brewed your expired and how it turned out?
> 
> Tim



I've brewed a small All-Extract Batch as a Test Batch , using expired DME and it has been in the Primary since 14 Days ago . 

I will probably let it sit there for 4-5 more Days and then bottle it . 

Next Week , I'm going to brew another Test Batch using fresh DME to see and compare the Result . 

Hector


----------



## Wade E (Apr 18, 2011)

2003, thats quite old, I dont think Id go that far myself. Its cheao enough to replace. He is in another country and very lim ited to what he can get, you probably have easy access to something that is very cheap.


----------



## harlantk (Apr 18, 2011)

*Oldddd*

Yep wade, I agree
I did replace it and it will arrive any day for drinking's sake 
This is just an experiment, that's all. I do not plan on consuming this, maybe sample a bit off to the lab to play with.... maybe.
I figure after this long, there will be too many heebie jeebies in it. This is NOT a salvage operation at all. Just a strange moment!

Tim


----------



## hector (Apr 19, 2011)

I heard an old Podcast from "Basic Brewing Radio" ( Recorded in 2005 ) about brewing with Extract . 

James Spencer talked to Bob Hansen ( Technical Services Manager at Briess Malt and Ingredients Co. ) 

about making and using Dried and Liquid Extracts .

Bob Hansen said that DME has actually a shelf Life and aging happens only with Liquid Malt Extarcts . 

He said also that there are two Grades of Extract produced in the Industry . 

"Food-Grade" and "Brewing-Grade" Extracts , which I didn't know . 

He recommended to use only "Brewing-Grade" Extract for making Beer .

I sent him an E-Mail , asking if I can find out the DME which I bought is "Brewing-Grade" by using the 

Analysis Data of this Extract which was given to me . 

No Answer yet !

So , I think that I would wait to see and taste the resulting Beer from my current Batch , first . 

One more Question :

Today is the 15th Day of the Primary and there have been tiny bubbles coming upwards from 

the bottom of the Jug to the Surface since last Week . 

Is it a Sign that the fermentation has not finished yet ?!

Should I wait till there are no more bubbles and then bottle the Beer ?!

By the way , I used Safale-S04 Dry Ale Yeast .

O.G. = 1.050 

The ambient Temp. is constantly at 66F . 

Hector


----------

